# Honey in SF Bay area



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a customer here that has relatives in San Lorenzo and Antioch. She is looking to direct them to someone who produces honey in that locality. She wants as local as possible.
Anyone in that neck of the woods that I can direct her to?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mount Diablo Bee Club:

http://www.honeybee.com/clubs/mdba/index.htm


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If the Antioch person considers Concord local enough. We have honey for sale.


----------

